# Who wants to do a comp via Zoom or Skype?



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

If you want to compete in this comp please reply.
The details are undecided.


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 16, 2020)

I do!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2020)

Is this an unofficial competition that is going to be conducted? If yes, do make the competition structure public.


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Nov 16, 2020)

i would participate if the timezones are ok for me. most comps are in american time so its not good in europe.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 16, 2020)

I might. Depends when it is.


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Nov 16, 2020)

I would go! Do you have any idea of the times?


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

We can all figure out a time.


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

it is a unofficial competition but it would be a videocall.


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

we could do google hangouts too.


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 16, 2020)

Keith The Cuber said:


> we could do google hangouts too.


When does it take place?


----------



## Scollier (Nov 16, 2020)

I would join, but are they any times that you have to be below to join?


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

There are no times you have to be under to be in this competition.
Also does some time on Friday work for you guys?


----------



## Scollier (Nov 16, 2020)

Friday is fine, as long as it is after 3:30 P.M. EST


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Ill come, but be prepared for my trashness


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 16, 2020)

I'll attend the competition!


----------



## RiSha (Nov 16, 2020)

i'd go


----------



## yoyoyoj123 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'd be down


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Actually I don't know how to do cubing competitions so I'm afraid we won't actually be having one. I don't really cube that much. It's mostly my brother that cubes. So it is cancelled I'm Sorry but I just don't have the experience.


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm real sorry


----------



## RiSha (Nov 16, 2020)

i could organize it


----------



## Keith The Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

Go for it. I still don't think I will be in it though.


----------

